# Boy Gets Porn Instead of 'Madden 07'



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

This has to be a first: a 14-year old boy in Utah is claiming his factory-sealed copy of 'Madden 07' for the Xbox 360 displayed hardcore porn when he popped the disc into his system. The boy, Kolton Mahoney, immediately notified his parents, who are backing up his claim.

IGN contacted an Electronic Arts representative said the company is working with Circuit City, where the game was purchased, to resolve the issue. EA has not seen the disc in question and was unable to verify whether or not the claim is valid. The representative did say that EA "regrets any embarrassment this matter has caused the family," and pointed out over 5 million copies have been sold without any similar complaints.

According to Utah's Standard-Examiner, when Mahoney laid eyes on the pornographic images, he thought to himself, "This is definitely not 'Madden.'"

Electronic Arts, Circuit City, and Utah's Internet Crimes Against Children Task Force are all investigating how this mix-up might have happened.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

This is a completely bogus story! No fourteen year old boy would tell his parents that he recieved porn instead of a video game. He would have kept his mouth shut and been locked away in his room for hours.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Exactly. Uhm he complained? I love my PS2 but let's get real


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Plus, does Xbox carry a joystick with their system?


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Unless puberty affects fourteen year olds differently than when I was kid. 

If I received porn instead of Madden 07 at the age of 14, I would not look so stern about it... I would be wearing the biggest smile... from ear to ear!

Hmmm, porn, or Madden 07..... PORNO!!!! Whoo-hoo!!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Maybe he's a budding homosexual and such material offends him...:ninja:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I dunno....if he's from Utah then he could be Mormon....
How do we know the kid didn't make the disc himself?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Maybe he's related to Pat Robertson.

*innocent look*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Pat probably has his own private stash squirreld away in his opulent office at the 700 Club.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

wow,my joystick would be raw


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Time to layoff the graveyard crew at EA


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That kid must of been thinking, "Man, does John Madden look good without a bra."


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

haha Damn wish I was that lucky, I wouldnt be filing no lawsuit!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like a fun game to me!


----------

